# [kwin] <defunct>

## Treborius

ps aux gibt mir zZ genau 75 solcher prozesse aus,

weiss wer was das soll?

die fressen zwar keine cpu oder speicher, aber nervig ist es trotzdem

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.. ungewöhnlich..

Was für eine kwin Version nutzt du denn?

Eventuell auch mal richtung Grafik Chipsatz und deren Treiber, und/oder auch nach den KDE Desktop Effekten schauen.

----------

